# Clovelly Thursday or Friday morning



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is Clovelly a possibility Thursday or Friday morning under the current wind and swell conditions?
If so is anyone interested in giving it a go?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

3m sea on a 2m swell. Sounds like fun but not with the 20 to 30 kn wind.
Maybe friday.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm thinking Sunday Morning looks a lot more friendly... I would think the rock monster will be wide awake on Friday!


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

So much for the big seas! Still windy though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the wave direction isn't looking good, the ramp will be tricky if the swell is coming sth east.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Beach Launch possibly or Malabar ??

Woppie


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What do you reckon Mr Woppie where is the go?
I have a new outfit to test out.
With a few jigs, hooks, swivels I am now $602.15 LIGHTER
I ended up taking the Nitro Magnum butt and Stradic 4000 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
I will be spooling it up with 15lb PE while the boss is out with the girls tonight.
Busting to get it into use .
Let me know what you think.

Cheers

Wigg

P.S Clovelly might still be OK cause the swell direction is not from the south.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Just tried to get out at Clovelly. The low tide coupled with a small, say about 40 or 50cm wave coming through every 6 seconds was exposing a rock right in front and a couple more on the left. This is just after it drops off into deeper water. I had my bum in the seat twice but pulled the pin as i could see coming in was going to be interesting if the wind came up any more. I think it was only about 10 to 15kn at the most and with a bit of sea on about 1m swell, so the conditions once in would be fun for a very wet paddle around the island not fishing. 
Might have to wait until Sunday.


----------

